

Ask HN: Bussiness visionaries who backstabbed friends to get to the top? - kylelibra

This question spawned from a discussion I was having with some friends about Facebook / The Social Network.<p>Who are other business visionaries who used ethically questionable tactics similar to those used (allegedly) by Zuckerberg?<p>Update: I should add, people other than the most obvious, which for us was Bill Gates.
======
tiffani
If you read Steve Wozniak's book "iWoz", he talks about how Steve Jobs got him
to do some hardware work (chip minimization) for Atari and lied about how much
money Atari actually paid him.

<http://www.woz.org/letters/general/91.html>

~~~
kylelibra
I've heard that, I think it is in one of the Apple documentaries as well. Good
example.

